

New years resolutions - toisanji
http://jtoy.net/2009/12/31/new-years-resolutions.html

======
snitko
This book about sleep has pretty good reviews: [http://www.amazon.com/Promise-
Sleep-Medicine-Connection-Happ...](http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Sleep-
Medicine-Connection-Happiness/dp/0440509017/), I'm going to buy it.

~~~
toisanji
thanks, I'm ordering the book.

------
ghostz00
I'm not a huge fan of new year resolutions. If you feel something isn't right
with your life, don't wait, change it now. Have a happy new year HN.

------
toisanji
I know this isn't exactly HN related, but I was hoping someone could help me
with the sleep deprivation problem

~~~
Ixiaus
Discipline in getting up, IsoCort three times daily (for Adrenal Fatigue), and
Somatomax (active ingredient is GABA which stimulates HGH production and is a
light sedative which helps with going to sleep when taken right before
bedtime).

Links:

<http://www.modernherbalist.com/products/isocort.html>

[http://www.amazon.com/MuscleMaster-hitech30-Hi-Tech-
Somatoma...](http://www.amazon.com/MuscleMaster-hitech30-Hi-Tech-Somatomax-
servings/dp/B000XWQ62G)

Somatomax can be researched more if you need, I am not a reseller or anything
- just a _very_ happy user. It has had no adverse side effects. I can only
take a quarter of a cup of it though (I sleep deeply and have abundant energy
all day); the full suggested serving size makes me feel too sedated in the
morning.

Good luck!

------
snitko
btw, where do you put an ebook for sale when it's ready? I mean, what's the
best place to sell it in terms of getting as much readers as you possibly can?

~~~
snitko
Oh, and if you need a co-author, I'll be glad to discuss that. Just in case we
both want to write about the same thing the same way.

~~~
Vicarious
I'd like to get a book out on insomnia but then I'd prefer to read an MD
myself. Otherwise I want to write something about modelling biological neural
networks or balancing robotics pitched to the beginning hobbyist (me).

~~~
toisanji
hi, can you guys email me so we can talk about this.

